# Excessive Drooling for Hours - Only Right Side



## frogdog

Yogi has been excessively drooling from the right side of his mouth for approximately 3 hours. I have checked his teeth, gums, tongue, etc...nothing. I let him out to use the bathroom beforehand, supervised and only thing that took place was him chasing a beetle or something like that for two seconds. He came in and about ten minutes later he was secreting saliva from his right side, totally drenched. He laid down with me and in no time my whole side was soaked. This has never happened. I researched on the internet and all I could find was references to a stroke, seizure, food in gums/teeth or possible foreign object. He has been with me all night and have not witnessed any distress of any kind. Anyone with ideas, suggestions, what to do...please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## whiteleo

Could he have eaten that beetle? Sometimes those bugs have some type of poison in them


----------



## frogdog

No, as soon as he went for it I told him "no" and he backed off...didn't even look like he touched the beetle but only thing that makes since.


----------



## whiteleo

Even if he licked it, I think it's possible for some reaction..Can you google what kind of Beetles you have in your area and see if they can give dogs that type of reaction?


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Maybe the beetle bit him near his mouth?? Those buggers can be fast as lightning. Seems like excessive/involuntary drooling would be a natural reaction to a bug bite near the mouth. Kinda goes along the lines of a foreign object causing drooling. 

Poor thing. Guess you got yourself an excuse to baby Yogi a little extra (and who DOESN'T like that?). 

Let us know how it's going tomorrow. Hopefully Yogi is all dried up.


----------



## frogdog

I am almost certain this is the beetle...Hardwood Stump Borer Beetle. I have him in a small tupperware container...he's almost the length of my pinkie finger. I can't find too much info on this particular beetle or contact reaction. Anyone know of any...please, let me know. I have a dog drooling on my leg.

Richelle, if this dog is babied anymore than he is...he's going to be wearing a diaper and have a bottle in his mouth. :wink:


----------



## Chocx2

One of my dogs was stung by a wasp one time, she would chase them in the summer, well she came in and her face was so swollen, I freaked at first rushing her to the vet, I was told she would be fine with some antihistamine and she was swelling gone in a day. Then she did it again, she looked pretty funny. 
Doesn't DE flush the system or draw toxins out ? Hope your baby is ok


----------



## MollyWoppy

He couldn't have gotten near any frogs or lizards could he? I know they can have a toxin of some type that can cause drooling.
My friends old pug does this now and then, enough drool to wet the seat where he's sitting. I'm really trying to remember, but I'm pretty sure he had a dental not long after that and had a couple of teeth pulled out. But, it didn't stop, she seems to think he does it when he eats canned salmon, we've come up with no great reason why, he just does it. I'll ask her if she's figured out anything else. He's fine, no problems, just every now and then drools like hell.


----------



## frogdog

It was bad enough that I called the emergency vet hospital. They couldn't tell me anything and referred me to SPCA Poison Control which is who they would have to contact also. SPCA charges $65 just to speak on the phone. Well, I'll call my own vet and wake him up...it's free. After, fours hours of profusely drooling it started to taper and now we are on a minimal amount. He did have diarrhea three times thru the night. I will keep an eye on him, of course...stayed awake all night on watch.

I've never seen anything like this before...not from only one side of the mouth. He soaked his bed, my entire right side, the down comforter, my entire leg....we all got a spit bath.

I was told there are not any known beetles that would cause concern of coming in contact with a dog in our area. Yogi has a love for frogs/toads which we keep him away and did not see any last night.​


----------



## xellil

oh yikes. I am so sorry. Is he better now? Are you guys asleep?

i too would suspect some kind of bug, lizard, something. Are you going to get him checked today? Or is he all better?


----------



## magicre

Hypothyroidism in Dogs: Common Dog Illnesses: Pet Health

don't know if this will help.....

also, can be a glandular thing in the mouth...such as infected gland.

can be tooth related....also.


----------



## chowder

I just saw this post. We live not that far from you and I had one of my girls eat get after a bug one one evening. It happened really quick and I still don't know if she ate it or it just bit her or what. But she spent the rest of the evening drooling and vomitting on and off. I was shocked that a bug could affect her that way, and she was a 50 pound chow. I imagine it could do worse to a little dog.

We do have some really big bad bugs here. Those giant black beetles seem to fascinate my dogs for some reason. If they tip them upside down, the bugs hiss and rattle and make all kinds of noise and entice the dogs even more. I hate them (like so many things in this state!). The other day I went outside and Rocky was nose to nose with a snake and they were taking turns poking each other in the nose. Luckily it was just a rat snake, but I was still not happy about it!! It could just as easily been a poisonous variety. 

I hope Yogi is better today. Let us know.


----------



## xellil

chowder said:


> I just saw this post. We live not that far from you and I had one of my girls eat get after a bug one one evening. It happened really quick and I still don't know if she ate it or it just bit her or what. But she spent the rest of the evening drooling and vomitting on and off. I was shocked that a bug could affect her that way, and she was a 50 pound chow. I imagine it could do worse to a little dog.
> 
> We do have some really big bad bugs here. Those giant black beetles seem to fascinate my dogs for some reason. If they tip them upside down, the bugs hiss and rattle and make all kinds of noise and entice the dogs even more. I hate them (like so many things in this state!). The other day I went outside and Rocky was nose to nose with a snake and they were taking turns poking each other in the nose. Luckily it was just a rat snake, but I was still not happy about it!! It could just as easily been a poisonous variety.
> 
> I hope Yogi is better today. Let us know.


Scary stuff huh. hubby found a five foot snakeskin and I am hopeful my dogs don't run across the snake that goes with it.

Both dogs will go after live bugs, and Snorkels eats dead bugs too. She grabbed a butterfly out of the grass that was covered in fire ants and got bitten in her mouth. no matter how vigilant, you just can't protect them from everything.


----------



## frogdog

All seems to be fine on the home front with Yogi. I fed him this morning and then, we took a nap until noon. He is again sleeping by my side. I was going to take him to the vet if he was not better today...seems fine as of now. 

Chowder, we have so many bugs in our states and snakes are one thing I think about every time Yogi is outside...he would be mesmerized and def try to play with one. It seems to be all it took...like two seconds with an encounter with this beetle and moments later he had a river flowing outta his mouth.


----------



## meggels

Poor Yogi  I'm glad he's doing better....

Just another reason to hate the creepy crawlers lol


----------



## frogdog

Yes and they seem to love the creepy crawlers...most times Yogi just watches any longer...me telling him "no" has conditioned him.


----------



## frogdog

xellil said:


> Scary stuff huh. hubby found a five foot snakeskin and I am hopeful my dogs don't run across the snake that goes with it.
> 
> Both dogs will go after live bugs, and Snorkels eats dead bugs too. She grabbed a butterfly out of the grass that was covered in fire ants and got bitten in her mouth. no matter how vigilant, you just can't protect them from everything.


Snorkels is going to be the death of you, Nikie...LOL...that little bugger!


----------



## Kat

That happened to my cat when she was between 6 months to 1 year old. At the old townhouse I used to live in there were always bugs coming in and out in the summer. She either got bitten in the mouth or swallowed one because she was drooling buckets for about 6 hours in the evening. When morning came I rushed to the pet store to buy a crate, and when I got home she was perfectly fine. Being the scaredy cat I am (and I was only 16 at the time) I still took her to the vet and they couldnt find anything wrong with her. Wasted 100$ that day lol. 

Im so glad Yogi is ok now


----------



## magicre

frogdog said:


> All seems to be fine on the home front with Yogi. I fed him this morning and then, we took a nap until noon. He is again sleeping by my side. I was going to take him to the vet if he was not better today...seems fine as of now.
> 
> Chowder, we have so many bugs in our states and snakes are one thing I think about every time Yogi is outside...he would be mesmerized and def try to play with one. It seems to be all it took...like two seconds with an encounter with this beetle and moments later he had a river flowing outta his mouth.


ok, so do we have to add yogi to the snorkels list? 

glad he's better.....or you're going to have to move to washington.


----------

